

Abstract Algebra for developers and people who hate math - part 2 - dhaivatpandya
http://poincare101.blogspot.com/2011/12/abstract-algebra-presented-in-non.html

======
lancefisher
This post is probably a hard-sell for people who hate math, but I bet
developers will come back to it when the next post on cryptography hits HN.

Good job presenting modular arithmetic as clock arithmetic. The concept is
easy to understand. When you start generalize it is when the magic of Abstract
Algebra will happen.

~~~
dhaivatpandya
Thanks for the feedback :)

Cryptography entry is coming this weekend :D

------
dhaivatpandya
no comments?

